# Codecs for .mkv container Blu Ray



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all, I have a Standard Definition camcorder which produces .MOD files. I can convert these to DVD or VCD, but I have an LG player whith USB port. How do I convert these to the correct codecs to place in a .mkv container? My son has just had a sports day at school and I have the footage. He's only six years old, and wants to watch himself on the big telly. I'm not burning a disc for a small film, and he has his own usb stick,Its formatted to Fat 32 and 2Gb in size. Is the fact that its in standard def, not high def thats the issue? Do I need to resize the image?

I'm using Handbrake in Ubuntu K.Koala

Thank you

Mike


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Why not just create a DVD so that you can play on TV?, it's standard definition so no real benefit by converting into MKV and will probably lose some definition in the process, or just put VOB files onto USB sticks if you really want to play it through your player.

I have a high-def camera which has its own software from Panasonic and converts into AVCHD format to play on my BD players.


----------



## lazling (9 mo ago)

To convert .mod to .mkv, you can use DumboFab video converter. This software is very nice and easily to use, have many settings that we can''t find at another software, i like the effects in this software as it has many types....


----------

